
Enterprise C# to Self Employed React and Blazor – Followup - todsacerdoti
https://www.towardssoftware.com/blog#blog30
======
elamje
Hey, author here. Thanks for sharing on hacker news! If anyone has questions
about how to make the transition smoother and how to negotiate higher rates,
don’t hesitate to email or dm me!

